# סוגיות שמות הורים בהזמנה ...



## liznir (2/9/12)

סוגיות שמות הורים בהזמנה ... 
עצתכם בבקשה , 

איך לרשום את שמות ההורים על ההזמנה... ??
אבא שלי נפטר , ולכן בטיוטת הזמנה הראשונה רשמנו את שמות האבות, גם שלי , וגם של אבא של בן הזוג ראשונים , 


כלומר זה נראה ככה , 
XXX(ז"ל)(אבא של הכלה) וYYYY (אמא של הכלה) משפ' ישראלי 

וAAAA( האבא של החתן) וBBBB(האמא של החתן)  משפ' ישראל 

ועכשיו אנחנו מתלבטים , אמא של בן  הזוג רוצה שהשם שלה יהיה ראשון לפני האבא , זה לא יראה מצחיק שזוג הורים אחד רשום כך והשני אחרת??


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (2/9/12)

אצלנו, החלטנו על פורמט כזה: 
שמות הנשים תמיד קודם.

כמו שכותבים (בחורה) ו(בחור) מתחתנים, כך הכל נכתב.
לכן גם במשפחות נרשם שם האמא קודם ואח"כ שם האב.

איך תפתרו את זה?
פשוט תרשמו את שם האם של החתן ראשון וכך כל הפורמט יהיה זהה.


----------



## שני וארי (2/9/12)

אצלנו שני האבות היו ראשונים 
גם אבא שלי נפטר, ולכן חייבים את שם האב ראשון על מנת שהז"ל לא ישפיע גם על השם של האם.
ופשוט הודעתי לאמא של החתן שהיא תאלץ להיות רשומה לאחר האב אפילו שנהוג אחרת.
אולי אם תסבירי לאם שאתם מעדיפים ששני הזוגות יהיו רשומים באותה צורה, היא תבין


----------



## moshavnikit (2/9/12)

מצחיק? לא 
האמת היא שפשוט לא נראה לי שמישהו מקוראי ההזמנה ייחס לזה חשיבות, אבל לי בתור המזמינה כן היה מפריע לכתוב את השמות בסדר שונה ואני מבינה את הרצון באחידות. 

פשוט צריך להציב עובדה בקטע הזה לדעתי, יש אב שנפטר ולכן שמות האבות יכתבו קודם. אם החתן תצטרך להתמודד.


----------



## yaya87 (2/9/12)

אנחנו לא רצינו להתחיל להתעסק עם זה 
ולחשב מתי ואיפה לשים את הז"ל ועל איזה שם זה משפיע ועל איזה לא (אבא שלי נפטר)
בסופו של דבר פשוט רשמנו 
"משפחת X"                            "משפחת Y"


----------



## Tzula (2/9/12)

גם אצלנו האב מופיע ראשון 
אותה סוגיה בדיוק - אבי נפטר ולכן שמו מופיע קודם. 
הורי החתן מופיעים בהתאם - קודם האב, ואין להם בעיה עם זה.

אני מאמינה שמרבית האנשים לא מייחסים לזה חשיבות גדולה (מי מופיע קודם).


----------

